
The end of CoW clicker (2011) - Shoop
https://kotaku.com/the-life-changing-20-rightward-facing-cow-5846080
======
Shoop
Also worth checking out: a response to the article by Frank Lantz, friend of
Ian Bogost and character in the article [0].

[0]
[http://gamedesignadvance.com/?p=2383](http://gamedesignadvance.com/?p=2383)

